# Has anyone read The Thirteenth Tale?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I've sent a sample of this novel to my K2 (2/25!) , but in the meantime I'm wondering if any of you have read this book. I'm rather confused what it's about, but it sure gets rave reviews. Thanks!

The Thirteenth Tale


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I listened to an Audible.com version of this a while back. Young author interviews famous older author, who has written lots of books but never told her own story to anyone - until now. Very well done, but also very dark. The description on Goodreads.com sets it up well, better than the one on Amazon. Here's the link:
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40440.The_Thirteenth_Tale_A_Novel

And here's the quote from early in the book that got me hooked:

"All morning I struggled with the sensation of stray wisps of one world seeping through the cracks of another. Do you know the feeling when you start reading a new book before the membrane of the last one has had time to close behind you? You leave the previous book with ideas and themes -- characters even -- caught in the fibers of your clothes, and when you open the new book, they are still with you."


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> I listened to an Audible.com version of this a while back. Young author interviews famous older author, who has written lots of books but never told her own story to anyone - until now. Very well done, but also very dark. The description on Goodreads.com sets it up well, better than the one on Amazon. Here's the link:
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/40440.The_Thirteenth_Tale_A_Novel
> 
> And here's the quote from early in the book that got me hooked:
> ...


ChiffChaff -- Thanks. Wow, that passage is alluring! I'm off to read the description at the link you provided. Thanks so much! It must have been intriguing to listen to it!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

that's a great book IMO...i just read it, I'm hoping for a book club when i reread it!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I'd like this book, seems interesting.  I'll order this as my first book on my K2


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I read it, as did my book club, pretty much everyone liked it. It ends up being a little predictable, and it is sort of like if VC Andrews was a good writer IMO.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have it on my Kindle but haven't read it yet.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought it was terrific.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought it was terrific as well.  Beautifully written, intricate plot.  I loved it!

Berni


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow -- great reviews here as well!  I'm thinking of reading it as my first novel on K2


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I read it and thought it was really great.  Then I gave it to my mother, who's hobby is to read the first page of a book or watch the first 10 minutes of a movie/TV show and tell us who did it.

She never saw this one coming.  But she really liked it too.  We both read it in less than a weekend.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I read it and thought it was really great. Then I gave it to my mother, who's hobby is to read the first page of a book or watch the first 10 minutes of a movie/TV show and tell us who did it.
> 
> She never saw this one coming. But she really liked it too. We both read it in less than a weekend.


Oh wow -- I love the sound of that! I'm so impatient. I wish I had time to read it as a DTB before K2 arrives on 2/25, but I should just be patient and read it as my first book on Kindle. Can't wait!


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

i loved it, has some predictability, but a fantastic story.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I read it and then it was selected for my daughter's book discussion class about 2 weeks later. We both enjoyed it very much.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

for those that have read the book, what year do you think it is?


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

I finished it last week -- it's a real page turner.

As for the year, I thought the parts with the twins at Angelfield was at the turn of the century. But mentioning the car and the cans of petrol, I was wondering when the car was bought -- probably around the time Mathilde Angelfield was still alive, so that means the story of the twins took place decades later...


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh my, it must be a real mystery if you can't even tell the year!  I can't wait to read it....


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

libro said:


> Oh my, it must be a real mystery if you can't even tell the year! I can't wait to read it....


I think it's left ambiguous to help set the mood of the novel -- it's very much in the style of a Gothic novel. I found it very reminiscent of _Jane Eyre_ or _Rebecca_.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just sent a sample to my Kindle.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm reading it now - started a couple of days ago.  It's pretty good, so far.  I agree, there is kind of a gothic feel to it.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just started it yesterday and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

This is on my to-read list


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, I am convinced... this is my next read!


----------



## lesliejoy (Nov 3, 2008)

When I finished this book, I wanted to immediately read it all over again.  That's how much I liked it.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

my niece started it on my kindle an said it'll be her first read on her k2


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

OK - you all have me wondering what this is all about so I had to go and order 
a sample to find out. It sounds really good.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

By the time I finished it, I had completely lost perspective as to whether or not it was a good book, or whether it was even a book at all.  There's so much DETAIL that you can just feel yourself walking around in the old woman's house, looking at the books in her library, and then the old woman takes you all the way back to where the story started, and you can smell the wood in the house, and....it was really weird.  I couldn't believe that the author had packed all that detail into a novel that was fairly small.  I mean, it doesn't compare to any of the last 5 Harry Potter books as far as length of book goes.  (which is not a comparison of either author.  I'm just talking about total pages.)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I was so impatient I went out and bought it as a DTB and hope to read it before 2/25.  I absolutely love it when a novel is so good you're literally "lost" inside it.  I have to read Thirteenth Tale by 2/25 or I know it will get put by the wayside in favor of the Kindle!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Today's the 18th.  Unless you have just truly pressing things to do (like, idk, get the kids out the door to school, feed said kids and hubby something like meals, bathe), you should have it finished by Sunday.  
Report back to us, tell us what you thought.  
Keep Domino's on speed dial.

Who knows?  you might like it so well you get it on your kindle as well.  I liked Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society that much.  Just couldn't bear to leave Elizabeth and the rest at home when I left every day.

I have got to start getting out more.  Do you think we could talk harvey into setting up a dating thread?


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I liked Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society that much. Just couldn't bear to leave Elizabeth and the rest at home when I left every day.


I started reading this last night and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I liked Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society that much. Just couldn't bear to leave Elizabeth and the rest at home when I left every day.


That's another one on my to-read list... it's growing longer every day!


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

It's a great book.  We read it for our book club last year and we all loved it.  Definitely a must read!!!!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm sold, too.  I've picked this up a couple of times in bookstores (love the cover) but always put it back down.  Just had a sample sent to my K2.  I'm sure I'll end up buying it.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I finally got around to reading The Thirteenth Tale after finishing a few other books on my Kindle. I swept through the novel, a real page-turner, and one that will stay with me for some time to come. I thought the author wrote so well that I even highlighted several eloquent passages for the first time on K2.

I'm also grateful I read it on the Kindle because I was left with some lingering questions as I reached the ending, so I went back and researched a few things (using the "Find" feature) and easily found the clues I needed to solve the puzzle....if it _can_ be solved, that is.

I certainly hope we hear more from Diane Setterfield! Quite a memorable book. I would recommend this book to just about everyone!


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

libro said:


> I'm also grateful I read it on the Kindle because I was left with some lingering questions as I reached the ending, so I went back and researched a few things (using the "Find" feature) and easily found the clues I needed to solve the puzzle....if it _can_ be solved, that is.


I'm interested in your take on the puzzle. My book club was quite divided two weeks ago on this matter. Can you write back in spoiler text?


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> I'm interested in your take on the puzzle. My book club was quite divided two weeks ago on this matter. Can you write back in spoiler text?


Hi Sparkplug -- I'd rather not spoil it for anyone, and I don't know how to conceal my words that well. I will say I looked it up online and found other book clubs discussing it. which led me to an answer I felt comfortable with....although as you probably know it's definitely the kind of book that's up for discussion! Since you've already read it, you might try searching the Internet book clubs and compare your thoughts there. I would recommend to everyone who has not read it to most definitely read the book first, though! If you see the word "spoiler" anywhere before you read this book, run


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not yet but so many people suggested it, so it is on my K-TBR list.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started this book and I love it so far. I have not read all the post on this thread because I am afraid of spoilers... (do you all know about the
S/P tool above?) any way, I want to jump back into this story. So happy I chose it as my next book. My cat died on Monday and I have been a wreck but this has been a terrific escape for me.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Octochick said:


> So happy I chose it as my next book. My cat died on Monday and I have been a wreck but this has been a terrific escape for me.


Octochick, I am so sorry to hear that. I recently found out that my 14-year-old dog has spleen cancer and has to be put to sleep, so I understand what you are going through. Nothing like losing yourself in a good book to take your mind off things.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished the book last night and I just loved it here is my take on the mystery of the twins...


Spoiler



I think Emmeline survived the fire. I believe the Doctor's question at the end, regarding how the treasure chest, which held the diary, made it out of the house, was the big clue. Only Emmeline would have known or cared about getting it back... how could it be otherwise? (I just loved her use of that phrase )



Very well written, it read like a gothic fairy tale complete with giants and ghosts.

Oh and thank you Britt, how perfect that _Shadow_ had such a wonderful supporting role, it made it all the sweeter for me.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Isn't it a brilliant novel?  I recommend it to everyone I know.  It's the kind of book that stays with you!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Libro, I'm getting to re-read it. It's been awhile.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just finished the book last night and I just loved it here is my take on the mystery of the twins...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Darn it... I peeked!!  Why can't I just stay away from those blacked out lines?? I can't seem to help myself... what is wrong with me?? LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I really really really liked The Thirteenth Tale. . . . .lent the hardback to my brother when he was down for Easter. . . .hmmm. . . .maybe an excuse to re-purchase it for my Kindle. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently listened to it on audio book.  I thought it was a wonderful "listen".  The whole thing kept me guessing through-out.

Maxx


----------

